# Topics > Smart home > Smart security systems >  Aura, security system, Cognitive Systems Corp., Waterloo, Ontario, Canada

## Airicist

Developer - Cognitive Systems Corp.

youtube.com/@aurahomemonitoring5382

twitter.com/getaurahome

----------

